

Just Doing It - unignorant
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/18/opinion/18friedman.html?ref=opinion

======
byrneseyeview
_those four words every venture capitalist loves to hear: “I have an idea”_

I was under the impression that VCs love those words the way novelists love
"Oh! I've always wanted to be a writer--let me tell you about the first novel
I'd write..."

------
mikecane
Friedman rightfully gushes over the non-traditional setup of the company and
rightfully cheerleads for more. But what needs to be looked into is a big
revamp of the tax system and capital markets to make this a sturdier economic
foundation.

For example, back in the 1970s, the tax code was changed in a way that finally
acknowledged the strange lives of artists. Basically, if you lived on beans
for years one and two and then could afford caviar in year three (because you
succeeded), the tax law allowed averaging of your third year income over the
prior two years of want. You weren't socked with a higher rate because it
acknowledged the reality of the prior two years as a kind of "investment."
This provision was killed within a few years, however. Something like this
really needs to return.

------
watchandwait
ObamaCare hits medical device companies with a special new federal excise tax.
"Reform" indeed.

~~~
krainboltgreene
Someone on HN using the word "ObamaCare" is just another notch in reasons why
I'm slowly not visiting anymore. Jesus.

~~~
briansmith
I agree. Do you know what the new website is? I went through Digg -> Reddit,
Reddit -> news.yc, and now I don't know what comes next.

(Actually, some parts of Reddit seem to have returned to respectability. Maybe
Reddit has become the new news.yc?)

~~~
krainboltgreene
I started off with HN, so I have no clue.

